# 5th Annual OLD NICK'S Redfish Roundup-June 19th 2010 PAYOUT $5,000 GUARANTEED



## CrabTime (Jun 2, 2010)

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Saturday, June 19th, 2010*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Tourney Entry Fee* $125 Per Team Contestants/teams may enter up to the day before the event. Only two (2) people per team.

ALL CONTESTANTS MUST BE REGISTERED BY7:00 P.M. FRIDAY JUNE 18.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">PAYOUT $5,000* guaranteed minimum to top 3 places. Payout based on a 40 team minimum.*

*1st Place- $3,000 2nd Place- $1,500 3rd Place- $500*

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Starting Time & Point* Starting time will be at daybreak on June 19, 2010. This is a no boundary tournament. Contestants may leave from their desired location.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">RULES *This is a team tournament. *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">BOTH team members must be present and checked in at weigh-in. *Weigh-in times will be from 9:00 AM to 7:00 PM. Any team not checked in by 7:00 PM will be disqualified. Weigh-in will be at Nick's Seafood Restaraunt. Only redfish may be weighed in. Fish must be alive and in good condition upon weigh-in. Teams may weigh-in one fish at a time; however, all weigh-ins are final (2 fish maximum per team and no culling on the scale) *DEAD FISH WILL RECEIVE A ONE POUND DEDUCTION UPON BEING SCORED (PER FISH). *Any alterations and/or tampering of weight/ size-redfish is strictly prohibited and will result in immediatie disqualification from tournament as well as permanent disqualification in future tournaments. Any fish that appears to have been penned, mangled, mauled, mashed, or otherwise altered will not be scored. Redfish must not be placed on stringer during any time of the tournament. All fish will be tagged and released after being scored. Each team may only have the tournament limit of two (2) redfish in their possession at any time during the tournament. Redfish will will be measured with a closed mouth and pinched tail and must be between 18"-27". All contestants must follow the laws of the Florida Wildlife Commission. Measuring sticks will be supplied to each team.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">GEAR/FISHING METHODS* Hook and line, live or artificial bait only; cast nets or entaglement nets are prohibited. Anglers may fish with or without a boat. Wade fishing, pier fishing, and beach fishing is permitted.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">SCORING* The team score will be the total weight of two (2) redfish weighted in individually. *Redfish must be between 18"-27" long.* Bring fish alive to scale. Dead fish will receive a one pound deduction per fish upon weigh-in.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">TIES* In the event of a tie, the team that has the earliest official weigh-in time takes precedence. In the case of multiple weigh-ins, the official weigh-in time for the team will be their latest weigh-in time.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;">CANCELLATION *The tournament director may cancer or postpone the tournament due to inclement weather. Weather concerns should be addressed to Trey Nick at 850-835-2222 or 850-830-6161.

*ALL CONTESTANTS MUST BE REGISTERED BY 7:00 P.M. FRIDAY JUNE 18, 2010.*

All contestants are subject to a polygraph test.

*PAYBACK BONUS FISH: LARGEST SPECKLED TROUT WEIGHED IN DURING TOURNAMENT WINS $200. (ONE TROUT PER TEAM)*

Any Questions or Concerns please contact Trey or Brandon.

Nick's Seafood Restaurant 850-835-2222

Trey 850-830-6161

Brandon 850-699-0052


----------



## CrabTime (Jun 2, 2010)

*RE: 5th Annual OLD NICK'S Redfish Roundup-June 19th 2010 PAYOUT $5,000 GUARANTEED*

*We will be having a Live Band at 7:00! Silverado ft. Emerald County Line! There will also be a Mullet Toss during the day where you can win great prizes! Also, we will be auctioning off a 3 Day/2 Night Stay at the Ramada Plaza Beach Resort on Okaloosa Island and many more great prizes to include an autographed hat by Ray Scott founder of Bassmaster!! Call Brandon Ward 850-699-0052 for tournament details!!*


----------

